# Verizon Fios & faxing



## aznboi855 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, I recently purchased Verizon Fios and I could not seem to hook up my printer/fax machine into the network. My printer doesn't have an ethernet line so I can't hook it up into my router, and hooking it up into the phone line is useless because Verizon Fios uses your TV cable line. So here I am, is there anyway to get around this? hardware? software?


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Huh? Why not connect the fax machine to a telephone line? I dont get it. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon FiOS uses their dedicated fiber network, it doesn't use your TV Cable line.

Let's regroup and tell us what the FAX machine is connected to? Are you trying to use it on one of the phone lines that was transferred to the ONT? Do you have VoIP?


----------



## aznboi855 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't get it at all either, ill try my best to explain.

Verizon Fios uses the same cable line that you use to plug into your TV in order to watch TV. Thats the same line you use to plug into your modem/router (reason i say modem/ router is because the one that verizon gave you does both function). So the phone line no longer has internet?? So my guess and base on my experiment with it, it doesn't allow us to recieve incomming or outgoing faxes.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

I dont have FiOS but I am sure that Verizon does not use coax for its transport medium.


----------



## aznboi855 (Jul 11, 2007)

what do you mean? verizon fios uses the cable line that you use for your TV instead of the phone line for internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have Verizon FiOS, and there is no coax coming or going to my ONT, or onward to my router. Any coax in the FiOS system would be for FiOS TV, which isn't available here yet.

I'll say it again. FiOS is and abbreviation for *Fiber Optic Service*, and that's exactly how it's delivered to your house. Once inside, the Internet link is a standard CAT5 cable from the ONT (Optical Network Terminal) to your router. There is no coax in sight, or for that matter, out of sight.

The real question is, do you want to argue about what FiOS is, or solve your FAX issue?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Easy, John.  I think he is saying that he does have FiOS TV. So he may not have said it the way some of us would have, but he is apparently getting internet and TV from the same (Fiber Optic) cable.

Fax uses a regular phone line, regular phone service; not DSL. So the question for your fax is whether you still have phone service over the old landline (copper wires) or is that now part of your FIOS service?

You said the printer does not have ethernet; what connection(s) does it have and how did you have it connected before?


----------



## aznboi855 (Jul 11, 2007)

TerryNet, thats exactly what I have, and to those who I confused and made mad, sorry i'm still noob at this. I still have the phone service, that is no where connected to my Fios service. What i had before was just regular Verizon DSL it used the phone line which connected into the modem and then through an ethernet line connected onto my router. So faxing was easy, all I had to do was connect the printer/fax machine into the phone line and done. Now, after getting this Verizon Fios thing, that no longer works. 

Edit: I missed the part where you said faxing uses your regular phone service, even though my phone service is not connected to verizon, it still doesn't work, I do not know why. When I had Verizon DSL it worked fine, i can even share my printer within my home network, now that doesn't work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have your printer connected to one computer via USB (or parallel)? If so, delete the printer from the other machines and then connect or add it back.

It would be good if you told us the brand and model of the printer/fax. It might be a little different than what we're assuming.

If you plug a phone into the jack where you have the fax do you get a dial tone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you get the phone service connected through the FiOS terminal, or do you still have copper to the house?


----------



## Grenneam (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I have a friend who is having the same problem. He recently got the FiOS system and everything works except for the Fax portion of his Combo printer. I believe it's an HP PSC230xi. Anyway the fax worked fine before FiOS but now he can neither send nor receive. When he gets a fax - It appears to go to his Voice mail, which he didn't know he had but I guess is a standard part of the FiOS system. He contacted HP and they had him set the number of Rings for the Fax to a different setting, but that didn't help. He's contacted Verizon and they told him his Printer/Fax probably isn't compatible with FiOS. So far a Solution has not occurred. Verizon's proposed solution was for him to 1.) purchase a separate phone line; or 2.) Find a printer that would work. He didn't say whether they gave him any recommendations. My take is that Verizon did not engineer their FiOS system to properly replicate the phone system that they've been using to transmit faxes for many years.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have Verizon FiOS with a Verizon phone line through the FiOS service. My FAX machine works fine on that line.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Its just digital phone service right? Its not VoIP? I mean, I would think as long as you get a dial tone to the fax machine it should work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to say what the Verizon FiOS is exactly, since it's directly connected to the ONT (Optical Network Terminal) box that is the fiber interface. Whatever it is, it sends FAX just fine. I've also successfully sent many faxes using Vonage VoIP, so that should normally work too.


----------



## Grenneam (Oct 12, 2007)

Since my last post I spoke with a friend who is knowledgable in this area. He Said he was aware of problems and he believed it's because Fios is a VOIP systems. The signal Levels produced by the Fios System are different than those used in the old copper wire system.. My other friend who is have the problem is using an HP Combo Printer/Fax. Can some of the people who are on Fios and not having any problems please post the brand and model of the Fax they are using? Especially if it's a Printer/Fax Combo.. Cause I haven't found a suitable replacement yet and he is talking about going to an extra phone line to resolve the issue. Thanks...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm using an old Brother 700 FAX, and I've also sent faxes using a USR Sportster external modem from my machine. This works both on the FiOS supplied phone line and the Vonage VoIP line.


----------

